# Angelfish cannibalism???



## Dave B. Anderson (Apr 18, 2009)

We just got our 4th batch of over 50 Lace/ koi Angel fry- the parents did a super job of hiding these until they were free- swimming. Not wanting to lose these like the previous 3 batches, we removed the parents- AFI mag says that only "wild" parents don't eat their fry-- opinions?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Ive heard the thing about wild angels and captive angels having very different parenting tequniques.


----------



## Dave B. Anderson (Apr 18, 2009)

I put plenty of live baby brines in the tank (18 gal. hex) for the babies, and they appear to be eating them- previously, I thought angel fry were too small to eat nauplii, but I guess they're after them- they're all over the tank--
alternating w/ "first bites" and hard-boiled egg, mashed and shaken in a vial..
Please elaborate on the different habits of wild and tank-raised angel parents.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Well most the hobby fish are captive bred meaning they didnt have much for parents other then life donors. Most commercial breeders pull the eggs before they hatch from the parents thus not giving the parents or fry a chance to ever bond.

I got 4 new angels last night 3 are fry 1 is a juve, they are in the same tank with the guppy fry, the bigger of the 4 angels tends to "oversee" the youngin's activities and doesnt stray far from them.

I use BBS, Daphnia and First bites as well as crushed micro pellets and super crushed flakes. All fish do have personality, my statement is a general observation over the past few years.


----------

